# Newbie with an Executive



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi

Got a 1998 executive and want a nice drive away awning. Any ideas of makes and retailers??

Thanks in advance


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi MyMojo

welcome to Motorhomefacts....

Nice choice of van :lol:

We don't use a drive away awning, we did think about one at first but they are very bulky to store away and unless you are going to be at one site for several days they just do not get used...so we decided to wait before buying one......I am glad we did not hurry to get one as soon as we bought our van, we did save ourselves some cash...we have not missed having one. We do not often stay in one place for long so have found that a drive away would be wasted on us. We do have a wind out awning which is good for shade and for when the rains come.

But many folk use them and there are now some very lightweight and easily erectable ones:

Towsure Link

Harrison Link

They come up second hand quite often so check what is on Ebay too ( I think many new Motorhomers buy them and then find that they do not use them....just my opinion ..may not be correct :wink: )

mike

P.S.  sorry another thought..the Executive is high up off the ground and the door opening is also very high..so if you purchase a drive away please ensure that it is high enough to allow the door to open into it....I know one Executive owner who always uses a drive away awning but he has to set it up away from the van to allow the door to open.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Agree with Mike, the Executive is a bit too high for a drive away awning, although some do use them by linking into the Fiama awning and then winding that back in to get the height.

We used to use a gazebo but the weight and messing around getting it into the luton was a pain (if yours is a two bearth consider where you are going to store) 

We bought a Kyam Screen house which is lighter and more compact, and I have problems getting it into the luton and it seems to resist bad weather ok. You could use it as a tent.


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I thought the height would be an issue. We were thinking of when the kids come with us they could sleep under canvass in the awning


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi MyMojo

Why not take yourself off to one of the show rallies, next one in Driffield, then Malvern - not too far from you, then York and Shepton. We were at Lincoln Rally last weekend and there were lots of traders selling drive-off awnings at discount prices. Lots more bargains to be had too for anyone kitting out a new van. Also being camped on site you can try the item there and then. Look in the rally section for details - and use your MHF membership to get a £2.00 discount. You'll also meet lots of like minded members there.


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks, I think I will


----------

